# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  How wolves change rivers, o Cómo los lobos cambian ríos

## Luján

En este espectacular vídeo se explica cómo los lobos reintroducidos en Yellostone tras 70 años de ausencia han cambiado no solo las especies habitantes del parque, sino incluso la geografía física. Han cambiado el río.

El vídeo original:







Con una traducción al castellano:

http://lavozdelmuro.com/asombroso-co...so-de-un-rio/#

No tengo nada que añadir, salvo que me encantan los lobos.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (23-feb-2014),Los terrines (22-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo estuve viendo el Viernes y es impresionante.
Una demostración de lo importante que es el equilibrio.

 En la Sierra de Guadarrama, han reintroducido la cabra montés hace unos años. Estaba extinguida y trajeron ejemplares de la Gredos; y están habiendo bastantes problemas con la vegetación.
 Hay intención de favorecer el establecimiento de manadas de lobos que ya se ven por la Sierra Pobre, relativamente cercanos, pero hay mucha oposición.
 Andas por zonas concurridas de La Pedriza y te encuentras con ellas.
 Si no se procura un equilibrio como en el ejemplo del video, ocurrirá como hace algunos años en Cazorla.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

